# RCD 510 CD Changer problem. Jammed...



## hgj (Sep 19, 2007)

I've just brought a RCD 510 to retrofit in my MY08 Passat.
The unit was an OEM unit but the buyer of that car wanted an Nav unit instead so it was removed, and sold to me. =) The protection plastic was still on when i recived it so it wasn't used.

I plugged it in and the radio and SD reader works perfect, but the CD changer doesn't want to cooperate. I can hear it moving when turning on the unit but when i tries to load a CD it just says "Please wait". But nothing happens.

I got a tip that it could be the transportation lock, to get that screen you're supposed to press ´n hold the both top left buttons and the top "rightest" (is that even a word) button for 5-10 sec. But I just have to touch them, and the "Transportation lock" screen comes up. When I click "Deactivate" the screen disappears but nothing changes... 

Since the screen appears so fast and the mechanincs sounds when starting the unit, my thought is that the software has hanged someway. I've tried to disconnect both the battery and the unit but no changes. Does anybody know of any way to "reboot" or reset the unit (not just factory settings)?

Does anybody have a solution to my problem or is the only thing to do:

1) Return it to the seller. He has offered to replace it, but it'll take 2weeks with shippning and all.
or
2) Talk very gently to some guy at the dealership and hope that they replace it on the units warranty, which i doesn't have a paper at all on... (since my car was built 2007 the warranty period is over).


----------



## SMkVGTI (Jun 14, 2007)

Return it to the seller and have it replaced. The unit won't be covered under any factory warranty unless you can provide proof that it was purchased over-the-counter from an authorized VW Parts distributor (dealer or otherwise).

Have the seller lock the unit in transportation mode prior to sending it to you. If he doesn't know how to do this, it's probably why your existing unit is malfunctioning.


----------

